# Landscape Lighting Route - Option 1 or Option 2?



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

I plan to bury a 12/2 cable in the next few days in preparation for my spring landscape lighting project. I came up with two options to route the cable:

*Option 1:*

One circuit that runs from the transformer (marked by circle) along the side & back of the house (where I'll install some lights every ~10 ft) and then cross the lawn and splice to go in two directions in the landscaped area.



*Option 2:*

Two circuits, one that runs along the side & back of the house and another that crosses a shorter distance through the lawn and runs all the way around the back in the landscaped area. In this case I can use the 12V tap for the short circuit and the 15V tap for the long circuit if necessary.



Thoughts?


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

I would probably go with option 1 assuming based on the house size that 2 could create some potential issues with getting consistent voltage out to all of the fixtures. That is kind of what I did with my system. I also ran 12/2 - spools were cheap on amazon. I can tell you that Volt is good stuff if you are still shopping for the lights and transformer. I bought the starter kit off of costco based on a tip here. I still need to order some additional fixtures from them directly. It is quality stuff though.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

SC Grass Loon said:


> I would probably go with option 1 assuming based on the house size that 2 could create some potential issues with getting consistent voltage out to all of the fixtures. That is kind of what I did with my system. I also ran 12/2 - spools were cheap on amazon. I can tell you that Volt is good stuff if you are still shopping for the lights and transformer. I bought the starter kit off of costco based on a tip here. I still need to order some additional fixtures from them directly. It is quality stuff though.


Thanks @SC Grass Loon. I think I'll go with option 1 :thumbup:

I still haven't bought the fixtures & transformer and I checked out the Volt brand and they have some nice options. I haven't set a budget yet but I don't think I'll spend a ton on this. I've had good success with Hampton Bay LED landscape lights 4 years after installation so might go with something of that "grade".


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

The voltage drop per 100 feet in 12/2 stranded direct burial wire is neglible. We're talking about 0.5V over a 100-foot distance. LEDs require far less than 11V to function and use almost zero current. With old-style halogens, you'd need to use the shortest wires runs, and/or a higher voltage tap off the transformer for long runs.

So personally, I'd use LEDs and run the wires for the easiest install and maintenance. So option two for me: no trenching required.


----------



## Awar (Feb 25, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> The voltage drop per 100 feet in 12/2 stranded direct burial wire is neglible. We're talking about 0.5V over a 100-foot distance. LEDs require far less than 11V to function and use almost zero current. With old-style halogens, you'd need to use the shortest wires runs, and/or a higher voltage tap off the transformer for long runs.
> 
> So personally, I'd use LEDs and run the wires for the easiest install and maintenance. So option two for me: no trenching required.


Thanks @hsvtoolfool. I'm definitely going with LEDs. Option 2 has a shorter crossing of the lawn (~12 ft vs. ~30 ft) but it runs along the east split-rail-fence approx 45 ft which is lawn area too. So I'm going to cut through more grass with Option 2 although most of it is along the fence line and therefore no concern of visual impact...


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Like HSV has mentioned the voltage drop is negligible. I pick the easiest route for you to run the wire. This will also offer an easier solution for you should you end up with a wire issue in the future as you won't be digging through the middle of your lawn again.


----------

